# What does everyone drive?



## Trizey (May 10, 2005)

Since the invention of this new forum and my purchase over the weekend, what does everyone drive?

I traded my 2000 F-150 regular cab 4x4 Saturday for a 2005 Super Cab FX4.

I'm the proud new owner of a white 4 door F-150 FX4 

My hunting rig consists of a red 2002 Foreman ES.

I'll try and post some pic's of the new truck and some of my other toys soon  

Everyone else should post pic's too


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 10, 2005)

02  SuperCrew  Fx4......


----------



## irwoodsman (May 10, 2005)

*truck*

2004 chevrolet 2500 h/d 4x4 crewcab---victory red--spray in lineX bed liner


----------



## gacowboy (May 10, 2005)

2003 Toyota Tundra , I really like it too!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 10, 2005)

03 Black Suburban Z71...or as Bubbabuck and Dawn2Dusk call it....the exxon valdez or the SS Jim Thompson

Jim


----------



## duckbill (May 10, 2005)

'99 Toyota 4x4 Ex-Cab.  Bought it brand new in Aug '98 and she's still rolling.  I'd love a bigger truck, but I don't want the payments.


----------



## HMwolfpup (May 10, 2005)

2002 toyota tundra, never had a better vehicle!


----------



## GAGE (May 10, 2005)

White/Tan 05 Chevy 2500HD Crewcab 4x4 LT with a Duramax!

Gage


----------



## jason308 (May 10, 2005)

White 99 Chevy Extended cab Z-71!! Wouldn't trade it for anything (except a 2500 with a Duramax)!!!


----------



## leadoff (May 10, 2005)

'03 Z71 Stepside - White


----------



## bubbafowler (May 10, 2005)

i got yall all beat......... A 1994 Ford Ranger, 4cyl 2WD!!!!  Its about a ***, and i dont plan on ever getting another Ford.  I will try to get my muddy pics on here to show ya what a ranger can do tho.--Bubba


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (May 10, 2005)

*2004 Chevy Colorado*

It's a crew cab and has alot of pep with the in-line 5 cyl.  I like the gas mileage too!


----------



## HT2 (May 10, 2005)

2001 Dodge 1500..........

Hunter Green........


----------



## beginnersluck (May 10, 2005)

I'm riding in an '01 F-150 Lariat 4X4 Off Road Package.  Love the truck...but ready for a brand new one!


----------



## PFDR1 (May 10, 2005)

*Chevy S10*

I call it the RED BARON it's a 97 with 100,789 miles on it 4cylinder 5 speed and on wet pavement I might be able to turn the tires over.     I can fill the gas tank and ride for a whole week without fillen up again though.


----------



## Hunter450 (May 10, 2005)

*What I drive*

Toyota Tundra on the road
Honda Foreman ES when hauling deer or doing food plots
Ranger 362 Commanche on the water.


----------



## willbuck (May 10, 2005)

95 F150 extended cab 4x4 - right now it is the farm truck as well as my transporation to and from work.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 10, 2005)

2004 f-150 4x4 extended cab w/ 2.5" leveling kit and 18" wheels on 315/75/18 tires on the road

also- 2005 yamaha yfz450 four wheeler on the track

2000 tracker 16 ft aluminum bass boat on the water

2000 kawasaki bayou 220 in the mud


----------



## Boyd Green (May 10, 2005)

*I drive*

my wife completely crazy!!!!  

2000 GMC Sierra 4x4  83,000 miles


----------



## Limbshaker (May 10, 2005)

04 F150 xtended cab to work and stuff
01 Ford Explorer 4x4 with warn winch set up front and back......just for hunting and fishing......to be camoed this month
87 Nissan King cab 4x4 camoed (kinda), steel bed on back shortened body, warn winch set up front and back...just for hunting and fishing....
Argo 8 wheeled amphibious  Avenger for the bad places
4x4 camoed mule for the good places
Honda Rubicon 
Honda Foreman Fourtrax  
HHH


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 10, 2005)

i hope you got enough stuff beardgitter


----------



## Limbshaker (May 10, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i hope you got enough stuff beardgitter


My wife likes for me to stay in the swamp for some reason  
HHH


----------



## CheapSeats (May 10, 2005)

03 GMC Sierra Z71 Ext Cab- Pewter. Best vehichle I've every had.


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND (May 10, 2005)

1993 jeep wrangler 150,000 miles still running strong 32x11.50X15 tire 4.10 gears 5-spd


----------



## bilgerat (May 10, 2005)

2004 chevy silverado 4x4, bulldog RED


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 10, 2005)

boooooooo


----------



## Swamprat (May 10, 2005)

97 Dodge 4x4 Extended Cab, Hunter Green for hunting and fishing

2004 Tacoma for work

2001 Yamaha Golf Cart with a utility bed for chores around the house and crusing the dirt roads around the house.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 10, 2005)

99 S-10 ZR2

2" lift, 32x11.5 BFG M/T's, few other add ons.


----------



## ramblinrack (May 10, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> 2001 Dodge 1500..........
> 
> game warden  Green........




   


i drive an 04 ext cab sierra z-71 but an currently trying to buy an 05 stepside in the same model. having trouble finding one. i have been told 05 is the last year for the stepside. never had one....yet.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 10, 2005)

2002 avalanche 3/4 ton, 8.1L/496ci.,6" pro comp lift,flowmasters, hypertech tuning,17" hummer tires and rims


----------



## devolve (May 10, 2005)

2003 dodge ram quadcab SLT (1/2 ton)
hunter green W/line-x

--cjc--


----------



## red tail (May 10, 2005)

Gold 99 Z71 ext. cab. I love it but want a GMC with the durimax.


----------



## nevamiss270 (May 10, 2005)

I got a 99' Chevy S-10 Zr2 Ext Cab on 32x11.5 Mud Terrains.  I like it alot better than my ol' money pit ranger.  I'll put pics of both b/c the ranger looked good, just wouldnt ever run right.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 11, 2005)

2002 Ford F150 XLT Red w/ Arizona Gold Trim.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

nevamiss- i think i've seen you around before


----------



## gottahunt (May 11, 2005)

99 Pewter Chevy Z-71 - short bed, regular cab.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

i can't believe i forgot my mode of hunting transporation!!!

its a red ez-go electric golfcart with big ol tires and a turbo...that thing gets it


----------



## Limbshaker (May 11, 2005)

I call this one the "Swamp Truck", it's been totalled and sunk. It ain't pretty but it works.......and it has a charcoal grill attachment........


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

you can't go wrong w/ somethin like that...you break it and its like "so what???" i need me one of them


----------



## GAGE (May 11, 2005)

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> 04 F150 xtended cab to work and stuff
> 01 Ford Explorer 4x4 with warn winch set up front and back......just for hunting and fishing......to be camoed this month
> 87 Nissan King cab 4x4 camoed (kinda), steel bed on back shortened body, warn winch set up front and back...just for hunting and fishing....
> Argo 8 wheeled amphibious  Avenger for the bad places
> ...




Dude, you have got some sweet toys!

Gage


----------



## Limbshaker (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, Gage, my wife likes to keep me out of her hair and in the woods/swamp  
HHH


----------



## B Young (May 11, 2005)

I drive a 2002 Dodge Dakota
2004 Suzuki Vinson 4x4 Manual
2005 Craftsman 25 horse  GT 5000(Kohler of coarse)


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 11, 2005)

B Young said:
			
		

> I drive a 2002 Dodge Dakota
> 2004 Suzuki Vinson 4x4 Manual
> 2005 Craftsman 25 horse  GT 5000(Kohler of coarse)



Where did I go wrong?!?!?!  

Boy! Those answers should read:

2002 F-150
2004 Polaris Sportsman 500
2005 John Deere L120

I reckon I still need to learn you a few thangs!!!


----------



## B Young (May 11, 2005)

At least the years are right?


----------



## Bowhunter24 (May 11, 2005)

a 2004 white Ford f-250 extendcab 4x4 powerstroke diesel, i really love my truck


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> a 2004 white Ford f-250 extendcab 4x4 powerstroke diesel, i really love my truck



can't say that i blame you...them are sweet if you can afford the gas prices...that's why i had to get rid of mine


----------



## HuntinGal308 (May 11, 2005)

*My ride*

2005 Ford Explorer  Eddie Bauer edition.   medium wedgewood blue in color


----------



## GAGE (May 11, 2005)

I forgot about BLUE!
She is my 04 New Holland TC40 DA w/a 16LA front end loader!
So far all I have is a 6 ft International bush hog, an all purpose plow, and a subsoiler.     I still want a disc plow, tiller, post hole digger, box blade and whatever else I can find!

I do like my tractor!

Gage


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

well now you done reminded me of my toy to an '04 New Holland tractor with all the gadgets (dad's)


----------



## marknga (May 11, 2005)

2001 Ford SuperCrew F-150 Bulldawg RED
1999 Polaris Sportsman 500


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

sharp lookin truck mark...hope you got it checked out for that recall w/ the cruise control


----------



## 308 WIN (May 11, 2005)

98 Z71 Extended Cab, 85,000 Miles


----------



## labman (May 11, 2005)

04 2500 HD 4x4 crew cab White.


----------



## elkoholic (May 11, 2005)

2004 Z71 ext cab 31500 miles on it its ok


----------



## Deano (May 11, 2005)

2004 Ford f 250 4x4 extended cab 6.0 diesel.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 11, 2005)

*My other ride.*

When my Toyota T-100 was totaled this is all I had left to go hunting with hehehe. Actually this is my other hobby becides hunting. Sorry about the picture size. This is the first time trying to post a picture.   
GT-40 GUY


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 11, 2005)

*I drive a ...........*

1986 Ford F-150 XL.Bought it used in 1992.It mainly goes to the trash dump and the hunting lease and to the lake when we go camping.Put another motor in it about 1998 300 6 cyl.Runs good just old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duramax (May 12, 2005)

2001 GMC 2500HD 4x4 DURAMAX Diesel 
1986 F-150 4x4 short bed 306cid
1986 C-10 short bed 2 wheel drive
2000 polaris 500 sportsman


----------



## beretta (May 12, 2005)

2005 Dodge 1500 Quad Cab4X4 Deep Molten Red...HEMI  
2004 Dodge Durango Brilliant Black Hemi


----------



## Michael Lee (May 12, 2005)

2004 Chevy 1500 Z71 Off Road Super Cab - Silver
2000 GMC Tahoe - Grey

ML


----------



## Bucky T (May 12, 2005)

2003 F150 SuperCab 4x4

Tommy


----------



## gofish07 (May 12, 2005)

2001 Ford F-150 Lariat Supercab 4X4
Dark Blue
5.4 ltr Triton 60k miles
17in chrome wheels

sucks the gas, eats the rubber
but man I love my truck.....

Charlie***


----------



## Buzz (May 12, 2005)

I have a 2004 F150 FX4 Supercab and a 2000 Honda Accord.   My wife has a 1999 V6 Accord.


----------



## JBird227 (May 12, 2005)

jason308 said:
			
		

> White 99 Chevy Extended cab Z-71!! Wouldn't trade it for anything (except a 2500 with a Duramax)!!!


2001 Ford Ranger 4x4 XLT. ( Id rather have a cummings)


----------



## Muygrande (May 13, 2005)

Love this new addition!! I run a Ford Store, worked for Chryler/Dodge for 8 years and Drive this cream puff right here!!!! 2000 GMC 2500 Crew SLT 7.4L 454 Z71!!!! She gets 9 miles a gallon and has 49,000 miles, can pull anything with a hitch, and Looks mighty good clean!!! I just never get to drive her much cause I drive a ragged big toebig toebig toe Ford as a Demo!!! She's never been smoked in, never drove uphill and never been in the mud!!!   I was doing a little    as I was trying to haul my dog and 4 wheelers and trailer through this irrigation run off right here though!!!!


----------



## SakoL61R (May 13, 2005)

'93 Dodge W250 extended cab/Cummins TD.  101K miles, 20 mpg and going strong.


----------



## ufg8r93 (May 13, 2005)

*Vehicles*

For work - 2003 Audi A4 3.0 Quattro - sure, it's a pansy car, but it's got a GON sticker on one side and a Muzzy sticker on the other!

For fun - 2000 F150 Supercab XLT 4x4 with the little V8 (why did they even put the 4.6 in F150s?)

For more fun - 2004 Honda Rancher 350 4x4

And a commie tractor (heck it's even red) - a 14 horse 4x4 Yanmar from who knows what year. That little mule will get it!

Wifey hauls the boys around in a 2003 Honda Odyssey EX.

Plannin to get rid of the Audi and 00 F150 for a new F150 Supercrew Lariat 4x4 next year...


----------



## Uncle T (May 18, 2005)

*95 Wrangler*

Picked it up this week from a little old lady in Marietta.

95 Wrangler
89,000 miles
2.5 (4cyl)


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2005)

2004 Chevy Tahoe LT loaded!

Honda Foreman 450 (and it floats  HUNTnNut)

2003 Triton TX 186 with Merc. 150. (and it flies   Jeff Young)


----------



## SLUGGER (May 18, 2005)

'95 Dodge 3500 V10


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 19, 2005)

dang slugger i bet that thing SUCKS some gas


----------



## Woody52 (May 20, 2005)

White '05 Z-71 Tahoe with a Green Honda ATV in tow


----------



## Big M (May 22, 2005)

2005 F-250 4x4 Lariat FX-4 crew cab PSD.I have had 3 new trucks in the last 11 months,By far this is my keeper  It's a beast


----------



## stumpshooter (May 25, 2005)

95 Chevy 1500 4X4 Z71 3" body lift  12.50X35 Hunter Green with a whip antenna and diamond plated tool box and a bunch of deer stickers on the back

Woody your sticker you gave me eroded away, You reckon I could get another!!


I've been told it's a Bubba truck but I just like to think of it as compensation!!!


----------



## lab (May 27, 2005)

2000 F-150 Xlt 4dr. Step Side  5.4 V-8
2004 Dodge Durango 4.7 V-8


----------



## Harvester (May 27, 2005)

'93 Toyota ex-cab 4x4,  Sorry no pics,.  I'm computer illeterate & haven't  found out how to get my aiptex(whatever that means or is) working.  Have choc pups and want to post them as soon as I find out how.  Anyway,  I love my Yota,  will fit in alot of tight spaces and can get in 75% of my hunting land.  Should have gone w/6 cyl. instead of 4(my boat won't push my truck fast enough) Not afraid of getting any scratces on it like all you newer owners.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 27, 2005)

Red 2002 GMC Sierra Z71 extended cab.


----------



## archeress73 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jeep Wrangler - Bright Yellar! And she is sucking me dry with gas prices!


----------



## edhall (Aug 22, 2005)

I love diesels.  They come in 2 sizes.

A F 350 4x4 Crew Cab, Long bed Duelly.

A WV Jetta TDI.


Ed


----------



## Perry Hayes (Aug 23, 2005)

I have two f-150 4x4's and an s-10 4x4. Here is the black one.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 23, 2005)

2005 Chevy 2500 HD crew cab 4x4
1988 Chevy C10 Blazer (gas hog) 4x4
Polaris 500


----------



## Briar (Aug 23, 2005)

1997 Chevy  Z71 ext cab 3rd door.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 23, 2005)

03 GMC 1500HD crewcab.  4WD and white in color.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Aug 23, 2005)

2005 Chevy HD 2500 Crew Cab with Duramax Diesel 4x4.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 23, 2005)

1999 F-150 4x4 -- PAID FOR!!!


----------



## ryano (Aug 23, 2005)

2005 Chevrolet Colorado Ext. Cab Z71 4X4


----------



## TheOwl (Aug 23, 2005)

2005 Ford F150 FX4 .....

BULLDAWG RED!    









I just could NOT pass up the chance at 9 grand off the sticker. Got mine for $2,000 UNDER what Edmund's says was their invoice. Too good to let that slip. So long Jeep.


----------



## billy673 (Aug 23, 2005)

'03 eddie bauer 4x4 expedition , blue & gold ... not really worth posting pic's , but its a nice ride


----------



## Georgiaastro (Aug 23, 2005)

2005 Ford Five hundred, traded 04 F150 super crew for it to get a little better milage. my wife drives a 03 Sport trac so I still have almost a truck to drive.


----------



## Oak Ridge (Aug 23, 2005)

Unless I missed it, I got the oldest one in here! I drive a 1982 Chevy Custom Deluxe , 6.2 L diesel, 3 speed with a granny, 4x4, 3/4 ton long bed. It's ole dull gray, rusting out above the back tires(from salt up in Kentucky where it came from), and topped off with a tall leaky camper shell! Gets 16 mpg! Put that baby in 4L, dump it in granny gear, and it'll pull the house down! Never minded the first scratch from a back woods trail. Sit on my hood if you want to. Use it for a rifle prop. Throw all the deer, fire wood, various camping/hunting supplies or whatever in the back. You just can't hardly kill them old Chevys!


----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2005)

2002 Silverado Z71 regular cab.


I wish I had a larger cab at times.....but then I don't want to do anything but finish paying mine off and drive as a back-up or hunting vehicle.

These gas prices are scaring me away from anything new right at the moment.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 29, 2005)

my daily driver is a 95 wrangler with 33" mud terrains.  my wife drives a 2001 durango 4x4 and she wants it lifted now.   i love my wife.  it dont get much time on the road but i also have an 83 silverado 4x4 black and silver.  by far one of the best looking truck models chevy has ever made.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 29, 2005)

Dodge RAM 1500 2X4


----------



## raghorn (Aug 30, 2005)

'02 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab 4x4. Red of course.


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 30, 2005)

*I drive*

a 2001 Ford f150 supercrew 5.4 on the road, a Skeeter ZX202C on the water with a big gruntin' Yamahama 200Pro-V. Id rather be driving more of the Skeeter than sitting in that truck in Cobb County traffic


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 30, 2005)

Wife - 2005 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 with 5.4 L gas guzzler and a very heavy foot

Me - 2002 Jeep Wranger with soon to be 35 inch BFG's - my old tires/wheels in swap/sell section

Hunting rig - 2005 Honda Rancher


----------



## leroy (Aug 30, 2005)

Me - 2004 f250 4x4 superduty with 6.0 powerstroke crewcab red

wife- 2000 windstar maroon


----------



## trickworm (Aug 31, 2005)

2000 F150 king cab lariet also have a 1970 GMC sprint pumped out 350 posi rearend with a turbo 350 trans . same thing as an El cameno


----------



## Professor (Aug 31, 2005)

94 Dodge 1 ton. But I really dont drive it much these days. I have been driving my mother's old 91 OLDS.  It's the GAS - what kind of MPG are you guys getting. It cost me $72 the last time I filled up -- I can't keep doing that.  I have an 87 toyota with a bad power plant -- anybody got a 22R they don't need?

Oh yea, my wife drives a 98 corrola.  I am loving that car now.


----------



## GA Hunter (Aug 31, 2005)

Wife - 2001 Eddie Bauer Expedition
Me-2003 Lariat F-250 FX4 crew cab 4X4  
1999 Mule 2510 4X4 w/ 315 hrs
1998 Yamaha Big Bear 4X4
1999 John Deere 5410 4X4 w/ 600hrs

I'll try to post some pics


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Aug 31, 2005)

Me- white mustang 2003
Fiance- Red chevy silverado 4X4 1994


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 1, 2005)

1994 Ford F150 XLT. Not too worried about getting in the woods with it either and scratching it up. Man some of you guys have some high dollar trucks that I wouldn't dare take in the woods!


----------



## Guy (Sep 1, 2005)

'94 Bronco.  75K original miles.


----------



## Pro40Dually (Sep 2, 2005)

I enjoy my 04 Tundra 4WD.  It's a dark grey on the outside and I doctored up the door panels and console with some Realtree Hardwoods material I found in wally world.


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Sep 3, 2005)

1984 F-150 Stepside, 300 ci six, real truck 4 speed, 4x4. Bought in 1986 with 9000+ miles from a guy who had to get out from under it for $ 8,000. 235,000 miles. Never been wrecked. In process of redoing. So far, Jasper engine and completely new front suspension; transmission, transfer case and both chunks (limited slip) rebuilt. Coming next spring (or sometime after deer season) new floor in bed, all new rubber trim, Rhino liner in bed and tub of cab, new interior and fresh paint. Then plan on driving it another 200,000 miles. Love it, low range and low gear it'd pull Hades of its hinges.

Also haul a 4x4 300 cc Honda in  back for the woods and thick stuff.


----------



## roadkill (Sep 5, 2005)

Me:    93 Jeep Cherokee 4X4
Wife: 99 Pontiac Montana


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 5, 2005)

*I Gotcha all Beat*

so far all ya'll got is big ole Payments and way to many toys.. I got an ole 1979 Ford F250 460 big block 16" wheels possy rearend She get 11 miles to the gal. OUCH but that is no matter what city hiway around the hood


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

2003 White (Kinda dingy red most of the time in this clay) Ford Expedition 4x4.

1984 Honda TRX 200 and it still runs pretty good.


----------



## Hawg (Sep 5, 2005)

I mostly drive my wife crazy.  

02 suburban
02 2500 gmc
04 crew cab z71


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 5, 2005)

1998 chevy cheyenne x cab 4x4 5.0 auto.......1996 mazda x cab 2x4 4 cyl 5 spd.......1979 plymouth trailduster 4x4 360 auto.             n 2  horses also........


----------



## FMC (Sep 5, 2005)

1989 Toyota std. pickup 4x4, 203,000 miles.  (Hunting only)

2001 Suzuki King Quad, 175 miles. (Hunting only)

2001 Toyota Tundra 4x4, waiting to assume duty when (if) old Blue every blows up.  (Multi-purpose)

For work:  2001 F150 2 x 4, Company truck.

For pleasure:  1999 BMW R1100RT motorcycle, 34,000 miles.  (Anytime I get a chance)

Wife:  2005 VW Passat.  

Waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too many vehicles.


----------

